# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Think ave been screwed

## Miller777

Been reading lots of threads on fake deca now I think mines is fake the label looks spot on with slim yellow cap slightly less in diameter than seal only the oil is slightly darker I noticed in pics of others its clear does that make it an obvious fake sorry cant post pics

----------


## 39+1

> Been reading lots of threads on fake deca now I think mines is fake the label looks spot on with slim yellow cap slightly less in diameter than seal only the oil is slightly darker I noticed in pics of others its clear does that make it an obvious fake sorry cant post pics


deca should be a little yellow

----------


## Miller777

cheers bro I was abit worried there but the label corners are slightly round thou and the i in duraolin is not a dot but like a small tick its from europe is it fake I think I know the answer bullshit

----------


## VWbug66

post a pic dude

----------


## Miller777

sorry mate dont have the means to do so the now hopfully soon tho. I noticed to that when I pulled the cap of there was no crimps just a clean round edge round the rubber at top what do you think if you can make sense of that

----------


## Miller777

managed to get pics on wot do yous think

----------


## VWbug66

sorry, im not that familiar with bd, hopefully sumbody else will chime in

----------


## Miller777

wot do you think about the deca mate

----------


## widowmaker2

Check your pm's

----------


## Miller777

sorry mate wot do you mean pm's

----------


## Bio-boosted

the very top righthand corner (scroll up) above the word 'log out'... it'll say "your notifications", click on the word to goto the PM page.
PM=personal mail

----------


## inky-e

I don't like how yellow it is.......

----------


## Miller777

yeh thats wot I was thinking the ****ed up thing is am 4wks in cycle didnt bother me til I saw pics of legit 1s god knows wot shite ave taking wot u think

----------


## widowmaker2

the bd bottle looks to tall as well.

----------


## powerlifter18

U did get screwd

----------


## Vergil

Might as well give it a go. The only way you can tell is to try it.

----------


## widowmaker2

> Might as well give it a go. The only way you can tell is to try it.


yea this is true, but why waste your time if it is fake..you just lost all that time and youll be for sure running a pct for nothing...

----------


## Miller777

Yeah thats wot I thought didnt want to risk losing time so **** it stopped cycle short am taking just clomid the now just to be safe waiting on an order that I no is the real deal cheers by the way widowmaker2

----------


## anabolic1979

both fakes

----------


## LouisFit16

the deca is 100% fake... you can tell right from the first D.. the real ones have a different shaped D on the word Deca

----------


## lovbyts

> the deca is 100% fake... you can tell right from the first D.. the real ones have a different shaped D on the word Deca


Nice of you to chime in on a post that is over a year old. I think he figured out if it's fake or not by now. LOL

----------


## LouisFit16

> Nice of you to chime in on a post that is over a year old. I think he figured out if it's fake or not by now. LOL


sorry about that i didnt check the date... i was just trying to help

----------


## wmaousley

closer to 3 years old

----------


## SlimJoe

Looks dodgy

----------

